# Help Again :(



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi. My budgie Ruby which I'm not really sure what her age is, but I've had her for a little over 3 years is not really feeling well. My mom said she's really dizzy and doesn't eat. She drinks her vitamin water but just doesn't eat. This morning I found a lump above her anal and I was wondering if that is normal. I tried to examine it but she kept attacking me and kept getting really stressed. Any advice?


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Has she been laying egg's again ? It is going to be hard for anyone to give you much advice on what is going on. You really need to get her to an avian vet right away, budgies can starve quickly.


----------



## Heavypenguins (Jun 5, 2015)

Have you called a vet? Or do you have one that you can take her to? 
if there's a bump near her backside, around her vent, it could be an egg. 
Then again it could also be a tumour? 

Either way, if she's not eating and is visibly dizzy, you need to get her checked out, it sounds serious.

I know that's not a lot of help


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with what's mentioned, I would take little Ruby to the avian vet ASAP! I hope she feels better soon, please keep us posted on her condition! :fingerx:


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Thanks again. Right now I'm trying to work as much as I can to pay back my mom for the expensive vet bills for my other birds. I will take her as soon as I can. Thank you.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Help*

Put electrolyte in the water and soak millet spray in the water. This should encourage her to eat. She could die in a couple of days with out food. Keep her warm with a heat light or heating pad. Keep any droppings clean around the vent. Trim feathers if necessary, One person hold and the other clip, Watch those fast little feet!!! See vet ASAP. Blessings, J A


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ruby's health and well-being depend on her having the proper diagnosis from an Avian Vet. 
Please work something out with your Mom and/or the Vet with regard to a payment plan and get her in for a check up right away.

In the meantime, please follow Jo Ann's advice. It's very important that you get Ruby to eat.

Good luck with your little one. :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi Jessica,
I'm sorry to hear that Ruby is poorly. I really hope you can work out a payment plan as it is critical that Ruby is treated by an avian vet ASAP. I know it can be tough facing bills etc. but our pets 100% rely on us.
Praying that you will find a way to have her examined sooner rather than later :hug:


----------

